# Mavic shoe sizing



## FasterStronger

Curious about mavic shoe sizing. I wear a shimano shoe in a 45 - have a wider than average foot - are the mavics typically narrow or on the smaller end of things?
there are two killer limited editions that have caught my eye but I am sure I will not find any even within a 4-5 hour drive to try on.
i wonder if I were to try on another mavic shoe if the sizing would hold true for the two models that I am looking at:


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I wear a Mavic Ksyrium Elite II Shoes - Men's White/Black in a size 42 - my everyday shoe size is between an 8.5 and 9 depending on the shoe maker. I also have narrow feet, and the mavic's fit great, so I'm going to go out on limb and say they run a little on the narrow side since my fit has no wiggle room.

And those are great looking shoes, I really like the black and white graffiti look.... goes with my Rock Racing kit


----------



## 9W9W

I ride a pair of 2011 Pro Road Mavic shoes size 10.75(?) I wear a 10.5 sneaker. I tried on a pair of SIDI Wires not too long ago and was surprised by how much wider the toe box was than my Mavics. I'm going to go ahead and echo the narrow tight fit, which I suppose I've grown accustomed to. 

The laces, or wires that hold the Velcro pieces together had a bit of a give or spring in them, which I liked quite much. I returned a pair of these newer Mavic shoes with BOA wire closures because when cinched down they felt even tighter than my 2011 Pro Roads.

Why not order them online and just essentially pay $7-9 for the luxury of being able to try them on at home? Order multiple sizes in two models and go to town trying them on. Ship back what doesn't fit, or all of it.


----------



## FasterStronger

Would be ordering from outside of Canada - and that gets expensive fast once you have to pay duties/fees and other charges.
Bought a pair of Shimano RC7's that I took on a first ride yesterday and felt really good.



9W9W said:


> Why not order them online and just essentially pay $7-9 for the luxury of being able to try them on at home? Order multiple sizes in two models and go to town trying them on. Ship back what doesn't fit, or all of it.


----------

